# Anyone from Maryland?



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there anyone in the Maryland, mostly around the Baltimore area who has gone through all or most of the legal stuff and wouldn't mind helping starting and completing the process?


----------



## mastadon (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm right outside of Baltimore, what do you need to know?

To start off: incorporate, file for an LLC, or get a sole proprietorship DBA (I formed an LLC using Intuit). Then, Geting a Federal Employer ID. Then, take your MD state incorporation docs and FEIN to a bank to open an account.

I went with PNC because they have very little subprime exposure, and have very good terms on opening a merchant account to process credit cards.

Oh, and apply for a MD Sales and Use Tax License. It takes them a month or two to process. You'll need this to open wholesale accounts. Protip: Hold onto your confirmation number and call them in two weeks. They will give you your resale app number. To print resale licenses, MD has an online form that generates a printable PDF once they give you your license on the phone


----------



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

mastadon said:


> I'm right outside of Baltimore, what do you need to know?
> 
> To start off: incorporate, file for an LLC, or get a sole proprietorship DBA (I formed an LLC using Intuit). Then, Geting a Federal Employer ID. Then, take your MD state incorporation docs and FEIN to a bank to open an account.
> 
> ...


How long did the whole process take and how much did it cost you?


----------



## mastadon (Nov 25, 2008)

The incorporation cost $300 and took about a month. The FEIN is instant and is free. The resale app takes about a month and is free.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm also in Maryland....Once you get Trade Name..do you also have to fill out a trademark/service mark registration to legally put your logo on items?


----------



## bpabian (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for this! Not finding too many maryland folks on here. 

I am doing some market research and I am not seeing a lot of T-shirt brand competition, especially in Baltimore. 

I am in the process, with my wife, in developing a brand of tshirt for the 18-35 educated demographic in baltimore. Targeting MICA, JHU, artists, intellectuals, musicians, etc....

It seems like a good place for it. Any thought?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Markie has the process just right. I am also in Maryland, Prince George's County. I initially went the DBA route, and had to register my business name. That costs $25.00 and is good for 3 years. I am now doing the LLC as I have grown tremendously and need to separate from my personal stuff.

Don't be fooled, there are tons of "t-shirt businesses" in Maryland. Just not all of the are doing it right

But welcome to the forum and I hope that us Marylanders in particular, can be of help.


----------



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

There are a ton of people in Maryland that are doing t-shirts. I'll always run into someone asking me about starting a clothing line and what they need to do. I would tell you to first do a *LOT* of research! I would go to the schools and places where your target market hangs out and take note of what they are wearing. 

I'd also advise starting a small run and seeing if you can get rid of those shirts first, because remember this, you can always print more! There is nothing worst with have a stack of boxes with shirts you can't sell.


----------



## bpabian (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks stoopid.....although I feel weird calling you that because you gave good advice.


----------



## nikko (Nov 14, 2011)

Stoopid said:


> I'd also advise starting a small run and seeing if you can get rid of those shirts first, because remember this, you can always print more! There is nothing worst with have a stack of boxes with shirts you can't sell.


In regards to this, is it best to purchase the actual shirt you will be printing on? I suppose it will be better to shell a bit more on shirts for practice runs/sales. Then once you have your EIN number you can purchase the same shirts at wholesale cost yes?


----------

